# Marshmallow alternative



## urbanfarmgirl (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi all...I'm new here and desperately trying to make a gelatin-free marshmallow.  A lot of vegan substitutes contain soy isolate and I cannot eat soy.  My goal is to make a gluten-free, dairy-free, soy-free marshmallow.  Any help would be GREATLY appreciated!  The holidays are quickly approaching and I have some traditional dishes that call for marshmallows.


----------



## prettycake (Dec 23, 2011)

the gelatin is what makes marshmallows the way they are.  Its like looking for buttercream w/ no butter.  I hope you will find what you are lookig for..


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

You may want to use agar agar. 

If you cannot use soy isolate powder , can you replace it for something else ? Good question ,

Let us know what you come up with.

Petals.


----------



## accidentalchef (Nov 3, 2012)

I do not have firsthand experience with the following method, but it may point you in the right direction. Le Sanctuaire sells a Kappa Carrageenan Powder that is designed to be a one-to-one gelatin replacement. 'Tis called Genutine X-9303. Wicked expensive, but it might make all those marshmallow recipes on the 'net useful in vegan cooking.


----------



## urbanfarmgirl (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks for your comments and suggestions! I'm really determined to find a way to do this. I've heard agar agar does not work, but I will definitely look into the other alternative.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2010/12/vegan-marshmallows-recipe.html

Petals.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Here is a youtube using Xanthum gum.






Petals.


----------



## minas6907 (Aug 14, 2012)

Wow, that xanthum gum marshmallow is definitely interesting and different. I'm surprised at the alternatives.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## olechef (Sep 17, 2011)

Check out www.blog.khymos.org/recipe-collection/
You should find something there.


----------



## silver saa (Nov 18, 2012)

Use agar-agar it will have a better texture than xhanathan gum.


----------



## mazaradhe (Nov 20, 2012)

Tapioca flour =)


----------



## chef tiffani (Nov 6, 2013)

UrbanFarmGirl said:


> Hi all...I'm new here and desperately trying to make a gelatin-free marshmallow. A lot of vegan substitutes contain soy isolate and I cannot eat soy. My goal is to make a gluten-free, dairy-free, soy-free marshmallow. Any help would be GREATLY appreciated! The holidays are quickly approaching and I have some traditional dishes that call for marshmallows.


----------



## chef tiffani (Nov 6, 2013)

Did you figure this out? I have been working on it for two weeks nothing


----------



## chef tiffani (Nov 6, 2013)

AccidentalChef said:


> I do not have firsthand experience with the following method, but it may point you in the right direction. Le Sanctuaire sells a Kappa Carrageenan Powder that is designed to be a one-to-one gelatin replacement. 'Tis called Genutine X-9303. Wicked expensive, but it might make all those marshmallow recipes on the 'net useful in vegan cooking.


----------



## chef tiffani (Nov 6, 2013)

How do you use cappa carrageenean...we have sum in house not sure of the method


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

You can make something like a marshmallow cream by making meringue and streaming in sugar that's been cooked to the soft ball stage. It's called Italian Meringue if you'd like to look it up. You don't say that you need vegan, do you?


----------



## dd ranch (Sep 18, 2016)

I've been a vegetarian for years and totally forgot about the gelatin in marshmallows!  Glad to see these alternatives to try!


----------

